# Gift Bag or Wrapping Paper?



## debodun (Feb 19, 2017)

When giving gifts, it seems people are using more gift bags these days rather than the old-fashioned wrapping paper and tape.  When gift giving, how do you present your offering?

in a bag
paper wrapped
depends on situation 
I don't wrap gifts
I don't give gifts
Other


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2017)

It depends. 

I hit the dollar store and see what looks good.  

I'm all about the gift, Hallmark would go under if they relied on me!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2017)

It depends, if it's a big occasion gift I will use wrapping paper, but those are rare any more.  For informal exchange of things like Christmas gifts with neighbors, I'll use a gift bag from the dollar store. resent:


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2017)

Usually I go with a bag (from Dollar Tree).  The presents I wrap tend to look like they were done by a chimpanzee.......and a clumsy one at that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2017)

I still like the looks of a paper wrapped gift with a bow. Thank goodness for the Dollar store and I agree Hallmark is ridiculously priced. If the item is an odd shape I will use a bag. This past Christmas I gave food gift baskets and wrapped them in Dollar store plastic tablecloths. They were large enough to cover the whole basket which I gathered on top and put a big bow. The clear plastic they have for this purpose is nice but with the tablecloth it makes the basket more of a surprise and if carefully unwrapped the tablecloth can be used also.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 19, 2017)

Gift bags are a lot easier, and it's all going to end up in the trash anyway.


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2017)

My grandmother's wrapped presents should probably have been hanging in the Louvre.....they were real works of art.  She'd spend hours at Christmas decorating packages; everything had to be absolutely perfect.  Then we kids would rip into them as if they were wrapped in newspaper; little savages like us didn't deserve anything that nice.


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> My grandmother's wrapped presents should probably have been hanging in the Louvre.....they were real works of art.  She'd spend hours at Christmas decorating packages; everything had to be absolutely perfect.



My mother's aunt was the same. We used to say she spent more on the decorative wrapping than she did on the gift.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2017)

Most of us, in our family, use gift bags, anymore.  We save them, and reuse them a year or two later.  Wrapping paper seems like such a waste...it all winds up in the trash.  After all, it's the Gift...not the "presentation" that really matters.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 20, 2017)

Gift cards in a Christmas card.


----------

